# never eat soggy waffles



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

> never eat soggy waffles


Words of wisdom from my 11 year old.

Of course, she wasn't talking about waffles. Care to guess what?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Never eat shredded wheat.

Tis a cardinal challenge.


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

Never eat sticky worms... According to my daughter's Girl Guide leader.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Never Eat Sweaty Feet


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

MarkSF said:


> Never Eat Sweaty Feet


Last word has to start with "W".


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

jackdale said:


> Last word has to start with "W".


Good point. However Sweaty Feet was my childhood term for Shredded Wheat. Guess that one only works for me


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Ruffles have ridges, so, potato chips?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

CalebD said:


> Ruffles have ridges, so, potato chips?


Sorry, guess again.

How about "Nobody Enjoys Sour Wine"?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

North, east south, west


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hudsonian said:


> North, east south, west


Yes. (Way to end a thread!) 

Regads,
Brad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

And all this time I thought your cat peed on your waffles.


----------



## crazystrause (Feb 15, 2011)

never?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, hardly ever.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

he is hardly ever sick at sea.
So give three cheers and one cheer more for the hardy captain of the Pinafore


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

CalebD said:


> he is hardly ever sick at sea.
> So give three cheers and one cheer more for the hardy captain of the Pinafore


Exactly!


----------

